# Logitech G15 vs RAZER Lycosa keyboards



## shoehorned

Anyone have personal experiences with both these keyboards? I trying to pick one, and I'm leaning towards the Lycosa because it's more slim and there's a snappier feeling when pushing down the keys.

Are there any other keyboards that I should consider besides these two? I'm also trying to look for a desktop keyboard that is the same as size and key fell as a laptop keyboard. Other bonus features that I'm looking for are back light LED's, rubberized key texture, and slimness. Which ones should I look at?


----------



## shoehorned

Bump anybody? Any rubberized keys??


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I love the Gen 1 G15.


----------



## shoehorned

What's the difference between 1st gen and 2nd gen G15's?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well, Gen 1 has blue LEDs, where as the 2 Gen has orange, you can't move the 2 Gen LCD, the 2 Gen has less keys than the 1 Gen, and maybe a few other things.


My 1 Gen broke, and I loved it so much I bought another one used.


----------



## mac550

shoehorned said:


> What's the difference between 1st gen and 2nd gen G15's?


----------



## Gooberman

My brother got me the Logitech G11 Keyboard only 1 difference between mine and that 2005 one is that Little display on the top


----------



## Computer_Freak

Im thiking of getting the Lycosa.

Looks way awesome and its simple, just the way i like it. No macro buttons only to the left....

little expensive though, but i guess its worth it for a proper gamer keyboard

EDIT: I just saw a review. The Lycosa has not writing on the keys (only light) and looks kinda dull during the day... but i might be wrong. Can anyone comment?

I just saw the G15 Gen 2 has only a few macros on the left. I think the G15 is the best choice... but i have to pay a lot...


----------

